

Minimalist and not-so-minimalist browser window in Sketch. - edu
https://github.com/egimenez/browser-wireframe

======
Gertig
Very nice, thanks for sharing. I'd love to see more examples of how people are
using Sketch. The name makes googling almost impossible.

